# im having trouble outta my amp



## shermannater (Jul 15, 2011)

i have a 1200 watt 500 rms power acoustik crypt series and i hooked every thing up right but its not pushing my subs like it is posed to can anyone help me plz


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

shermannater said:


> i hooked every thing up right


Might be able to help if you tell us what 'every thing' is. What's going into the amp, what's the amp driving?


----------



## shermannater (Jul 15, 2011)

well pushing 2 12in sony xplods and when i mean everthing is the remote wire the ground wire the hot wire and the subs


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

really sorry for the delay -- I knew I dropped the ball on one thread, I just couldn't figure out what I was missing.

So.

There's only one 1200W Crypt model I see, and it's a 4-channel. The first question is, did you put it into bridge mode in order to get the most out of it to push only 2 subs? 

There are 4 models of 12" XPlods, I think. The crypt-4 1200W is slightly underpowered for them; they're all 1000W to 1500W Peak, 300-400 RMS. In bridge mode you get to 250 RMS/600 Peak per channel on your amp. Definitely room in the speakers for a bigger amp.

What is feeding the crypt? Are you sure you're sending an unattenuated signal to it? Also, are you sending full bandwidth to the crypt and using its built-in crossover, or are you sending a sub signal? If you're sending a filtered signal intended for a sub amp, and also using the crypt's crossover, you could definitely see a performance loss.

Just tossing some ideas out there -- tough to speculate w/out much info.

jw


----------

